# Barnsley May Day Solidarity Conference



## belboid (May 1, 2009)

We hope that - on International Workers Day - the conference will bring together those who want to fight for the rights of all workers, regardless of nationality or immigration status.

May Day Solidarity Conference at the Barnsley Miners Hall, 2 Huddersfield Road,S70 2LS on Saturday May 2nd at 10am. The event is organised by the South Yorkshire Migration and Asylum Action Group (SYMAAG) and is sponsored by Barnsley Trades Council.

Confirmed speakers from Justice for Cleaners campaign, Haldane Society of Socialist lawyers, people seeking asylum from Zimbabwe, Iraqi Kurdistan and South Africa. There will be a free performance of Actors for Human Rights"The Illegals" (see  http://www.iceandfire.co.uk/afhr/index.html)

Entry is free and there will be free lunch and refreshments for everyone at the conference.

The theme is "Trade Unionism, Migrant Workers and Asylum Seekers". With the coming recession, we can expect attempts to blame migrant workers for unemployment and there will - no doubt - be more calls for "British Jobs for British Workers". Most asylum seekers don't even have a legal right to work - so many are forced into "casual", dangerous and unregulated work which exploits them and can undermine existing trade union-agreed terms and conditions. That's why this issue needs trade unionists to show solidarity as well as humanity.

We welcome those from refugee communities and particularly those with experience of trade unionism. British trade unionists have a lot to learn about trade unionism in Latin America, Africa and Asia and the reasons why trade unionists from those countries are forced to seek refuge in the UK and other countries.

This event is supported, so far, by the area branches of the National Union of Teachers, National Union of Mineworkers, University College Union and the South Yorkshire voluntary sector UNITE branch.

Entry is free but we would welcome donations from those who can afford it. SYMAAG can help pay the travel expenses of unwaged/low-waged delegates. The building is accessible to wheelchair users. Barnsley Miners Hall is within half a mile of both bus and train stations.

To book a place, sponsor the event, reserve space for a stall or for more information contact SYMAAG at  dignitynotdetention@yahoo.co.uk


----------

